# Making things bigger in Photoshop



## Diggerx0x0

I feel dumb asking this question - because I should know how to do it myself. (But if the motto of this site is right then it should be easy to answer.

I want to take one part of a picture and make it bigger in Photoshop, leaving everything eles the same. I have a number of pictures I want to do this with. So, ideally, I would like a set of step-by-step instructions on how to do this.

Your help will be gratefully accepted, thanks in advance


----------



## wilson44512

one way i do it is like this

Make a duplicate of the background copy.
Use one of your selection tools to outline (pen) to outline the object. Once selected you will see the marching ants line around it.

Hit CTRL T to transform the object and then drag the box to the desired size. Notice if you go too bit it will get blurry.

.


----------



## fairnooks

A modification to Wilson's method if you want to increase the size more without blurring as quickly, copy the selection into its own new image window and resize it there 10% per resize until desired size then copy it back to the original image as a layer. That way you'll resample the image on each resize. I don't know if you can resample individual layers as far as size changes go like you can in PSP but if there is a way that would work even more effectively (no need for the new image).


----------



## Diggerx0x0

I've quickly tried Wilson's suggestion and it looks good. I'll try Fairnooks tonight. Thanks so far. :up:

Please don't stop making other suggestions. It helps me learn how to use Photoshop better


----------



## Diggerx0x0

wilson44512 said:


> one way i do it is like this
> 
> Make a duplicate of the background copy.
> Use one of your selection tools to outline (pen) to outline the object. Once selected you will see the marching ants line around it.
> 
> Hit CTRL T to transform the object and then drag the box to the desired size. Notice if you go too bit it will get blurry.
> 
> .


Wilson - I've done all of that but can't get it to actually grow in size. The 'ants' have moved out to the new outline but I can't go the next step. When it is like this every option in every menu is 'greyed out' except Undo, Free Transform and Transform.

What am I missing?


----------



## Noyb

Make sure you're in the RGB mode

Similar discussion here ...
http://forums.techguy.org/digital-photography-imaging/723523-adobe-photoshop-cs3-fit-image.html


----------



## Diggerx0x0

I am. Still can't get it to actually grow to the new selection


----------



## buck52

when you enlarge/transform the selection did you click the apply/check mark at top in the tool options bar?


----------



## Diggerx0x0

Thanks for all your help so far guys, but I'm still not there. Could I outline what I do and maybe you can spot where I am going wrong. 

Following Wilson's instructions I,

Click 'Layer'

Click 'Duplicate layer' - this creates a 'background copy layer'

Using the 'pen' tool I outline the object I want to enlarge. It turns into a black shape

I right click on this shape and 'make selection' with a 'feather radius' of 0.5 pixels (is that correct?) This generates the 'ants' around the selection

'CTRL T' doesn't seem to work on my PC/software (CS2) So under 'select' I click 'transform selection'

This generates a box around the selection. When I drag the box the ants exapand to show what the selection will like like when the transformation is completed..................

But this is where it stops. I don't know what to do to make it take the final step and expand to the line of ants that show where it should be. Hitting 'return' just makes the box go away and leaves the line of ant

I can't see the apply/check mark Buck52 mentions. There is a tick mark which is called 'Commit transform (return)'

Could someone help out a poor newbie and tell me how to go this last step?


----------



## fairnooks

I'm pretty sure that the CTRL T shortcut is actual Free Transform, not Transform Selection that you chose. If you choose Free Transform from the menu it should work.
Also if you hold the Shift key down while dragging the box corner it will force everything to stay in aspect ratio perspective if that's desired.


----------



## Diggerx0x0

That looks like the answer. I'll go an experiment and let you know. Thanks a lot!


----------



## buck52

fairnooks said:


> I'm pretty sure that the CTRL T shortcut is actual Free Transform, not Transform Selection that you chose. If you choose Free Transform from the menu it should work.
> Also if you hold the Shift key down while dragging the box corner it will force everything to stay in aspect ratio perspective if that's desired.


Ctrl +T does exactly what the OP is asking for... aleast in CS3...

open any image... make a selection using any tool you want then ... do the Ctrl+T and you get the transform box around only what you have selected

fairnooks comment about the shift key is correct... or you can click on the chain link on the tool options bar...

what version of PS are you using?


----------



## buck52

Diggerx0x0 said:


> Thanks for all your help so far guys, but
> 
> Using the 'pen' tool I outline the object I want to enlarge.


Use one of the selection tools not the pen tool... third tool down on the tool bar...


----------

